# حصريا و مفاجأة سارة جميع نماذج عمليات ادارة المشاريع



## سيف الدين مرزوق (10 مايو 2008)

كثيرا ما نقرأ عن عمليات ادارة المشاريع مثل خطة ادارة المشروع و خطة ادارة التكلفة و المخاطر و التوريدات الخ الخ
و نظرا لندرة تطبيق هذه العمليات فعليا على أرض الواقع بالمنطقة العربية فلا تتوفر هذه النماذج عند الكثير من الزملاء ..
و بالبحث و التنقيب وجدت هذه المجموعة المتميزة فلم أبخل بها على الزملاء 
هذا هو الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/4705459...nagement-Kit-Usa.html?dirPwdVerified=9ace4cae
مع تحياتي


----------



## maseer (10 مايو 2008)

ما شاء الله بالفعل مفاجأة سارة 

جزاك الله خيرا

وأحسن إليك


----------



## ngmjtc (10 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخي سيف الدين

وزادك بسطة بالعلم وسعة بالرزق


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (10 مايو 2008)

مهندس سيف الدين،شكرا من الأعماق،حقيقة جداول مفيدة،وأكثر من رائعة
الله يوفقك ويعطيك ما تتمناه،آمين


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (10 مايو 2008)

و الله كريم و اصيل


----------



## خالد قدورة (11 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على الجهد المميز


----------



## صابر دياب (11 مايو 2008)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم


----------



## Jamal (12 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmad har (12 مايو 2008)

شكرا خي الفاضل 
احب ان افيد وارفع بعض الملفات لكن علي الانتظار حتى يبلغ عدد مشاركلتي 100


----------



## msauc (12 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا --المحتويات جيده جدا ومفيده.................شكرا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (13 مايو 2008)

ahmad har قال:


> شكرا خي الفاضل
> احب ان افيد وارفع بعض الملفات لكن علي الانتظار حتى يبلغ عدد مشاركلتي 100
> أخي الكريم
> يمكنك رفع أي مشاركات على موقع رفع مثل www.4shared.com حيث يمكنك فتح حساب مجاني ثم رفع أي ملفات على هذا الموقع و من ثم اضافة رابط التحميل على المنتدى
> ...


----------



## محمد فتحى رمضان (13 مايو 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ADD (14 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد النونو (16 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله لك وفيك


----------



## virtualknight (16 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر الجزيل أخي


----------



## hammhamm44 (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (2 سبتمبر 2008)

thank u.........


----------



## elnour2006 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

Thank you for your valuable contribution.I would be appreciated if you or any one could upload the file to another web site.Because the 4 shared is not accessable for us in Sudan.


----------



## ايهاب هحمد (4 سبتمبر 2008)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## eng_shouman (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكر خاص لاخونا الكريم.


----------



## body55 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

:55::33::15::56:شكرا خي الفاضلnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn:5::81:


----------



## حموي13 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على المعلومات


----------



## medo222 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى الفاضل على المجهود الرائع


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير وزادكم علما وعملا


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير وزادكم علما وعملا


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير


----------



## body55 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل أخي


----------



## body55 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر اخي الكريمnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## captinramos (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بنار اسيا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
وجزاك الله كل خير ووفقك
وجعلها من ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر فعلا مشاركة مفيدة


----------



## hammhamm44 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المساهمة


----------



## مهندس126 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على النماذج


----------



## جمال السيد (24 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا أكثر من رائع


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس سيف ، فعهدنا بك عضو فعال ومؤثر ومفيد ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ، فهي مجموعة من النماذج مفيدة فعلا وتزيد في فهمنا واستيعابنا للعمليات المختلفة لإدارة المشاريع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكراً لك أخي الكريم*​


----------



## عمروجبر (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله جهد رائع ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## دعيج (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## باسم منلا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك*​

لم أستطع تحميل الملفات هل من الممكن تحميلها بطريقة أخرى


----------



## ابو تهانى (27 نوفمبر 2008)

أكثر من مبدع أخى.


----------



## معتزابراهيم (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط لايعمل برجاء رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## mustafasas (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط لايعمل برجاء رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## فاجومى (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## str (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل اخي العزيز ارجو اعادة رفعها مرة اخرى ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (3 سبتمبر 2009)

رابط جديد 
و كل عام و أنتم بخير
تقبلوا تحياتي
http://www.4shared.com/file/129912909/d248c525/Method123_Emts_-_Project-Management-Kit-Usa.html


----------



## mohamad amer (8 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank you very much dear Saif
god bless you


----------



## ahmed_wahead (10 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم الموقع لايعمل ارجو اعادة الرفع مرة اخرى


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ahmed_wahead قال:


> اخى الكريم الموقع لايعمل ارجو اعادة الرفع مرة اخرى



أخي الكريم هذا هو الرابط المحدث
http://www.4shared.com/file/129912909/d248c525/Method123_Emts_-_Project-Management-Kit-Usa.html
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## romanymayad (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط مش شغال ممكن رابط تانى وشكرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 سبتمبر 2009)

romanymayad قال:


> الرابط مش شغال ممكن رابط تانى وشكرررررررررررررررررررا



http://www.4shared.com/file/129912909/d248c525/Method123_Emts_-_Project-Management-Kit-Usa.html


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 سبتمبر 2009)

romanymayad قال:


> الرابط مش شغال ممكن رابط تانى وشكرررررررررررررررررررا



http://www.4shared.com/file/129912909/d248c525/Method123_Emts_-_Project-Management-Kit-Usa.html


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

كل الشكر لاخينا الغالي م سيف مرزوق


----------



## هلوتس (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط مش شغال ممكن رابط تانى وشكرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (13 سبتمبر 2009)

هلوتس قال:


> الرابط مش شغال ممكن رابط تانى وشكرررررررررررررررررررا



http://www.4shared.com/file/129912909/d248c525/Method123_Emts_-_Project-Management-Kit-Usa.html


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (13 سبتمبر 2009)

نهر النيييل قال:


> كل الشكر لاخينا الغالي م سيف مرزوق



تحياتي و أشواقي و كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## ابوفهد1 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خير الرابط لايعمل ارجو تجديد الرابط لأني ياخوي محتاج لهذا الموضوع ضروري وإنشاء اللة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رايه11 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

تحياتي و أشواقي و كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ابوفهد1 قال:


> جزاك اللة خير الرابط لايعمل ارجو تجديد الرابط لأني ياخوي محتاج لهذا الموضوع ضروري وإنشاء اللة في ميزان حسناتك



http://www.4shared.com/file/129912909/d248c525/Method123_Emts_-_Project-Management-Kit-Usa.html


----------



## حسام قسام (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك ,,,, لكن الرابط غير صالح


----------



## بولزرق (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور لكن الرابط غير صالح عندي؟


----------



## بولزرق (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بالفعل وعدت ولم تخلف


----------



## mmelsyed (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا زيلا على المجهود


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (26 سبتمبر 2009)

حسام قسام قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك ,,,, لكن الرابط غير صالح



http://www.4shared.com/file/129912909/d248c525/Method123_Emts_-_Project-Management-Kit-Usa.html


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بولزرق قال:


> مشكور لكن الرابط غير صالح عندي؟



http://www.4shared.com/file/129912909/d248c525/Method123_Emts_-_Project-Management-Kit-Usa.html


----------



## HAMAMSY (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ياأخى بالله عليك رابط جميع نماذج عمليات إدارة المشروعات غير فعال الرجاء تغير الرابط ورفعه مجددا وجزالك الله كل خير


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (27 سبتمبر 2009)

HAMAMSY قال:


> ياأخى بالله عليك رابط جميع نماذج عمليات إدارة المشروعات غير فعال الرجاء تغير الرابط ورفعه مجددا وجزالك الله كل خير



http://www.4shared.com/file/129912909/d248c525/Method123_Emts_-_Project-Management-Kit-Usa.html
أرجو من المشرف تعديل الرابط في المشاركة الأولى بسبب الخلط المستمر بين الرابط المعدل و الرابط المنتهية صلاحيته
مع الشكر


----------



## بودى59 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## apo_mosa (19 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا و إنفعنا بما علمتنا 
مشـــــــــــكـــــــــــــــور على المتابعة اخي الكريم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم.
قوالب method 123 فعلا تمثل نوع طريقة من الطرق المفيدة جدا لجميع عمليات المشروع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*إضافة method123-ebook*



جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم.
> قوالب method 123 فعلا تمثل نوع طريقة من الطرق المفيدة جدا لجميع عمليات المشروع.


 
في سياق المشاركة الأصلية, أود التعريف بالنموذجات (التي تكرم بها الأخ سيف الدين مرزوق) وإستخدامها من خلال إضافة method123-ebook وهو الملف المرفق.

مع خالص الدعاء لكم جميعا بالتوفيق.


----------



## shamshoomy (22 أكتوبر 2009)

tyvm..

it said file links is currupted


----------



## بولزرق (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك لكن وجدت الارتباط غير صالح


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك على الجهد المميز*​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (24 أكتوبر 2009)

بولزرق قال:


> بارك الله فيك لكن وجدت الارتباط غير صالح



http://www.4shared.com/file/129912909/d248c525/Method123_Emts_-_Project-Management-Kit-Usa.html


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 أكتوبر 2009)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/129912909/d248c525/Method123_Emts_-_Project-Management-Kit-Usa.html


 


وهو نفس الرابط المباشر التالي:

Method123 Emts - Project-Management-Kit-Usa.zip​


----------



## seeker (24 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## body55 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

كل التحية لك أخي الكريمnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (28 أكتوبر 2009)

تم التحميل بنجاح

ملفات فعلا مفيدة

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (1 نوفمبر 2009)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جهد رائع ..........مشكوررررررررررر يا غالي بارك الله فيك


----------



## jamutair (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*جهد رائع .......... بارك الله فيك*


----------



## dica1011 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جذيلا يأخى ولكننى لم أجد ملف لتحميلة


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (2 نوفمبر 2009)

dica1011 قال:


> شكرا جذيلا يأخى ولكننى لم أجد ملف لتحميلة



http://www.4shared.com/file/129912909/d248c525/Method123_Emts_-_Project-Management-Kit-Usa.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/file/1...23_Emts_-_Project-Management-Kit-Usa.html?s=1
بدل الرابط رابطان يا أخي العزيز


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (2 نوفمبر 2009)

اين النماذج لادارة عمليات المشاريع 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## م/وفاء (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن روابط اخري غير 4shared


----------



## muradedeen (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*Thank you very much*


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الهام والى الأمام دائما


----------



## bash98ar (3 ديسمبر 2009)

Thank You brother
thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## malak . (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ارتباط الملف غير صالح !!


----------



## 1qaz (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن الرابط لايعمل الرجاء رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (8 ديسمبر 2009)

1qaz قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا لكن الرابط لايعمل الرجاء رفعه مرة اخرى



http://www.4shared-china.com/file/1...23_Emts_-_Project-Management-Kit-Usa.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/129912909/d248c525/Method123_Emts_-_Project-Management-Kit-Usa.html

مع التحية


----------



## الشكر لله (12 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير
ولكن لماذا لاتكون هناك ترجمه باللغة العربية للاستفاده منها بطريقة اكثر فعاليه حتى ولو قمنا بالترجمة من خلال المنتدى وذلك بتقسيم العمل فيما بيننا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Ibrahim Rajab (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## ahlam529 (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ..بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibrahimelmogy (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## hhe88 (19 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخي الكريم


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (19 مارس 2010)

ممكن تعيدو رفع الملف وشكرا لكم لانو الملف معطوب


----------



## م.جبــــار (20 مارس 2010)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> http://www.4shared-china.com/file/1...23_emts_-_project-management-kit-usa.html?s=1
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/129912909/d248c525/method123_emts_-_project-management-kit-usa.html
> 
> مع التحية


 
شكرا جزيلا ، وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كروم (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور و ما قصرت

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (13 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SAIFASAD (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور وعمل متميز جدا جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (15 أبريل 2010)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (15 أبريل 2010)

*شكرًا لك لتنزيل* *Method123 Emts - Project-Management-Kit-Usa.zip* 
سيظهر ارتباط التنزيل الخاص بك
في *1* ثوان


----------



## kehh (15 أبريل 2010)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## didine (2 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (3 مايو 2010)

thanks a lot
valuable files


----------



## mehdi09 (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fares-v (4 مايو 2010)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> رابط جديد
> و كل عام و أنتم بخير
> تقبلوا تحياتي
> http://www.4shared.com/file/129912909/d248c525/method123_emts_-_project-management-kit-usa.html



شكرا على هده النمادج وبارك الله فيك 
تم تحميل النمادج من الرابط الموجود في الاقتباس من الاخ سيف الدين مرزوق 
الرابط شغال 100%


----------



## body55 (4 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الجهد المميز
...................................................


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (4 مايو 2010)

مشكور من الاعماق


----------



## marashdehh (18 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم وجزاك الله الف خير (انا لا ازال طالبة ليس لدى الخبرة في هذه المواضيع ولكن اسال الله ان تفيدني عند حاجتي لها)


----------



## حكيم3 (20 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدا والله يوفقك


----------



## gamil_13 (14 مايو 2011)

Thanks


----------



## himaelnady (14 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمدوفسيلادتش (15 مايو 2011)

مشكور أخى الفاضل


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلاً مهندس / سيف الدين وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## الزهرة (19 يونيو 2011)

الرابط لم يعد يتوفر به الملف


----------



## SAIFASAD (20 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكم خصوصا الرابط الجديد وجزاكم الله خيرا على العمل المتميز


----------



## رانيا بخاتى (20 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## masameeso (21 يونيو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## anasc5 (6 يوليو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## د عصام ابو السعود (15 يوليو 2011)

*ممكن رفع الملف جزاك الله خير 
الرابط لايعمل*​


----------



## سردشت سردار (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا علی الاطلاع ولكن فایل حذفت


----------



## sang (18 يوليو 2011)

الرابط لم يعد يعمل


----------



## yassen kassar (18 يوليو 2011)

*الرابط لم يعد يعمل*


----------



## hammhamm44 (18 يوليو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## أحمدوفسيلادتش (30 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذا العمل المتميز


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (30 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبوذر الغفارى (30 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك

هل يمكن تنزيل الرابط مرة أخرى لانه لايعمل

شكرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (2 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/file/129912909/d248c525/method123_emts_-_project-management-kit-usa.html


----------



## ahmed_d (3 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك علي متابعتك للطلب بعد عامين
وزادك علما


----------



## لؤي ابو ساره (5 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي جاري التحميل


----------



## shz1981n (3 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بيك....شكرا لك


----------



## المذود (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل الآن ممكن إعادة رفعه لو سمحتم


----------



## Almhajr (30 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الرابط مايعمل الرجاء تحديث الرابط


----------



## impire (12 ديسمبر 2011)

الزميل العزيز المهندس سيف الدين مرزوق قام برفع الملفات على الرابط التالي ، وله منا جزيل الشكر

http://www.4shared.com/file/129912909/d248c525/method123_emts_-_project-management-kit-usa.html


----------



## Dust82 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

Thanks alot


----------



## arch_ali1980 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و زادك علما.. لكن لي طلب بان تعيد رفع الملف حيث انه غير متاح حاليا


----------



## Els3id Fathy (19 ديسمبر 2011)

was deleted


----------



## ree2010hab (22 ديسمبر 2011)

This file is no longer available because of a claim by _4shared Support Team



ارجو اعادة الرفع _.


----------



## ree2010hab (22 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2504307#post2504307#ixzz1hHQPyhPy

​ *This file is no longer available because of a claim by 4shared Support Team



ارجو اعادة الرفع . *​


----------



## AutoCAD_Instructor (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*أرجو اعادة الرفع ... الرابط لا يعمل 
*


----------



## hany2811 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

صديقى العزيز الرابط غير صالح ولا يعمل رجاء رفعه مره اخرى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (26 ديسمبر 2011)

تفضلوا رابط هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=201252


----------



## كنزي شلبي (26 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يوجد به الملفات ارجو المساعده


----------



## h.elnaghi (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*الملفات موجودة في آخر مشاركه في الصفحة رقم 15 ................*​


----------



## تامر فارس (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## eng/romio2012 (15 فبراير 2012)

_الرابط مش شغال معايه ليه؟ بيقول ان الملف مش موجود_


----------



## galal980 (26 مايو 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## وليد مراد (26 مايو 2012)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## hamdytaha (27 مايو 2012)

الرابط لايعمل .....ارجو الرفع من جديد


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (4 يوليو 2012)

حرام عليكو اللى حمل الملفات دى يرفعها ياجماعه الملفات دى مهمه جدا ............ ارجووووووووووووووكم 
شكرا للجميع......


----------



## صلاحالدين (8 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amin1964 (9 يناير 2013)

شكرا يا باشمهندس .... و ياريت ترفعه تاني لان اللينك بيقول الملف معطوب


----------



## kasombay (12 فبراير 2013)

ياريت لو تشيرها تانى عشان اللنك راح من على موقع المشاركة


----------



## محمد النواري (12 فبراير 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Karim2020 (14 فبراير 2013)

*ياريت لو تشيرها تانى عشان اللنك مش شغال من على موقع المشاركة*​*
*
​


----------



## استشاري وليد (15 فبراير 2013)

الملفات موجودة في آخر مشاركه في الصفحة رقم 15 ................


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 فبراير 2013)

يعطيك العافيه بش مهندس على مجهودك
تم التحميل من المشاركه الاخيرة في صفحه رقم 15


----------



## ibrahimsaadat (26 فبراير 2013)

حضرة لاخ 
ممكن رابط اخر لان الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## engmohamad (27 فبراير 2013)

ممكن رابط أخر لأنه انتهى


----------



## the pump (5 مارس 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201252.html


----------



## أبو خالــد (7 أبريل 2013)

مشكور مهندس على جهدك الاخوة الذين نزلوا الملف الرجاء منهم ان يعيدوا تنزيل الرابط


----------



## arch_hamada (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ياأخي الكريم


----------



## eng_tefa (15 أبريل 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abokham1 (19 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم اخوي. ادري انا الموضوع قديم بس شد انتباهي كثير لكن مو قادر احمل الملف. ممكن ترسلي الملف او تعيد رفعه و بكون لك من الشاكرن. الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## dope (20 أبريل 2013)

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل الان! ارجو رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## body55 (9 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## eng_aymansameih (13 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## CIVIL.LION (12 أكتوبر 2014)

Le lien de fichier que vous avez demandé n'est pas valide. 


----------

